# [SOLVED] Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and safe mode error



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

Alright, I finally wanted to play Fable again, so I dug up my old cd. The problem is, it wont run.

I've been searching for these two past days for a solution to my problems, and I've seen tons of threads about problems with this game, very much like mine. I've successfully reinstalled and uninstalled my Fable several times, but it wont fix the problem, and the weird part is that it worked flawless just some months ago.

The first time i start it after a clean install, it runs without the "safe mode" window to pop up. But then it crashes 1/4 - 2/3 on the loading screen when I try to start a new profile, or try to open my 2 month old save file. The crash window is the C++ Runtime Error type.

All other tries to run the game after the first time results in the same crap, though this time the "run in safe mode, or continue anyway" option window show up, nothing changes if I run in safe mode.

Steps i've taken: 

-Updated Chipset, Audio, Video drivers
-Updated DirectX to 9c
-Installed OpenAL
-Tried to open Fable in Compatibility mode.
-Tried to rename msvcr71.dll and msvcp71.dll to msvcr71.dll.bup and msvcp71.dll.bup ( some said this made their copy work)
-Tried to change "RunFromDVD" and "UsePhysicalDVD" to FALSE instead of TRUE in the "userst.ini" in the fable folder
-Tried to install AMD Dual Core Optimizer, though I have no idea what that is.
-Cleaned Registry from anything with the name "fable" in it.

My specs are: 

OS : Windows XP Pro Service Pack 3
GFX card: ATI Radeon HD 4850
Ram: 4gb (only 3,5gb in XP)
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+, Socket AM2 (940), Speed = 2511.5 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3
Chipset: nVidia nForce 560
HD: NTFS, 298GB. 27GB free


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Hello and welcome to TSF
download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game and to remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD
restart your PC and install the game again
do not load a previous save game, just start a new game and see what happens


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Thanks

And no it didn't work:< Now the "safe mode" window popped up even the first time i tried to run it after a clean install. Used Revos advanced uninstall feature too, so it should've deleted all traces.

Havent seen my graphic card on any list of unsupported cards either:<


EDIT: I'm using two screens (Monitor and tv plugged in through HDMI port), though when I didnt get this to work, I disabled the tv screen. I dont know if this helps in any way


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Where did you get this game? Did you download it?

Have you tried downoloading the latest drivers? Maybe even going to an older set of drivers?


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

The CD is legit and I have downloaded the latest Catalyst drivers for my Video card and the latest chipset/audio drivers I have found (realtek got some serious slow download times:<). Could try to downgrade my Catalyst to an earlier version indeed. Will try that


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Uhm...Any safe way of downgrading drivers? Haven't done it before, and I don't want to reinstall Windows if it turns out I did it wrong:<


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Press 'Windows Key' + Pause/Break. Go to the Hardware Tab and click Device Manager. Find the display adapter and double click on your videocard, then go to Drivers and click Roll Back Drivers .


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Hmm..Rolled back to 8.9 Drivers first, didnt work, rolled back again to 8.5 drivers, fable still crashes on startup. Will try to uninstall with Revo and reinstall one more time tomorrow with these new drivers.

Btw, catalyst control center crashes all the time now when I roll back. A popup shows when I start the comp, says that CCC crashed:<.


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

The latter CCC crash has been fixed . Currently at 8.9 catalyst drivers, though it doesnt seem to help. Uninstalled and installed fable once again today, and this time the setup wanted to Restart the computer. It didn't ask that before:O! I saw a tiny bit of hope and tried to launch it again, and...it actually loaded to a whole 5/6 before crashing!

btw, am I blind, or is the EDIT button gone? You can only edit the post you posted the same day?:<


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

You can only edit your post for 15 minutes, regardless if you continue to edit for that period of time.

Make sure your anti virus/firewall is not blocking the game


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Hmm. Why is that? What if I'd like to add something to the Opening poster?:<

Anyhow, I've tried disable my firewall/anitvirus while installing and running. Doesnt help:<


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

I'm not entirely certain why it is like that, I've personally never found the logic behind it but it's what the Admin set this website's settings for so I don't question it.

Download AMD Dual Core Optimiser ans see if that helps.


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Already done it, was mentioned in the OP. But what does it do really?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

I'm not entirely certain but I think it improves the 'communication' between the two cores.


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

I think you only linked the Power Monitor, and not the Optimizer 

It doesn't help anyway..man this sucks... Why are there no patches for this game when so many have problems with it?:<


..still open for support though! Thanks so far!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

I'm curious, do you have a 32-bit OS or a 64-bit OS? And what did you have when the game worked? Did you have the same system back in the day?


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

32bit OS Only had the comp for like a year. It worked before, and on my other computer, which had nVidia 8500GT or something and crappy other stuff. It overheated so I built my own computer, this one.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Is your XP account an administrator?


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

I think it is. How do I check that? 

When I start in safe mode, I get the option to log in to my original account or the Administrator account, so I guess I'm not?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

That account you find whilst in Safe Mods is there no matter what.

To check go into Start > Control Panel > User Accounts and it would say underneath your own account if it's a Limited Account, Guest Account or Administrative Account.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

just a quick question, Fable worked on other PC that has Windows XP SP2 or SP3?
I think XP SP3 is the problem here
try to run windows update and download the latest updates it could help


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Yup, I am the admin.

Thanks RockmasteR, will try that! If the new updates doesn't help, is it worth it to downgrade to SP2, if so: How do I do that?:O


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Other than using your OEM CD to reinstall Windows (Which would put you in either SP 1 or SP2 depending on how old it is) there isn't any way to do that.


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

I dont think it's worth downgrading it after all. I love the game, but no. 

There should be a way, since after googling around, many have got it to work on SP3.

EDIT: Btw! It may be the DirectX Runtime components the fable installation installs that is corrupted.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

If thats the case then either A) Don't install the shipped DirectX or B) install the latest DriectX right after installation.


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

Heard sound cards and such has been bugging the Fable startup. I don't really know what my soundcard is but I have a lot of drivers that I dont really know if I need.

ATI HDMI Audio
Legacy Audio Drivers
Realtek High Definition Audio

I also wonder if there is any harm in trying to install SP3 over my current SP3 to see if I got some missing files etc?.

Currently got: Version 5.1(Build 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090804-1435 : Service Pack 3)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

I don't think it would work to try and install SP3 again, I think it would simply tell you that you already have SP3.


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

I was able to install SP3 again, but so far I haven't noticed any difference. Fable wont start either...


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

When I think of it, I don't recall playing Fable on this computer. Though I had a save file some hours into the game, so I should've done it. 

It's really weird cause I can't find any info why my system wont work with Fable:<.


EDIT: new drivers out for my Gfx card, going to try em The installer is new, so I hope this version is stable and nice

With this, my version is of Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable is 8.0.56336


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

You know what? I got it to work! Im really happy!

I right-clicked the shortcut; Run as... picked Administrator, typed in the password and such. It loaded to half, then it autosaved and finally the opening video started!


Yay!

Edit: Though each time I wanna play, I have to right-click and do it again... Oh well, you can't have everything. My desktop background went all black too.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Runtime and "safe mode" error*

glad to hear you make it work
just make sure that you are the PC Admin
Control Panel -> user Accounts
make sure that "Computer Administrator" is written under your account name
if not, click on your account and choose Change my account type and choose admin
I'll mark this thread as solved, if you need anything else, please do ask
enjoy your game


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks!

The weird part is that I am the admin, according to User Accounts. Oh well...


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Aren't you using XP?


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes I am. Why?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

I was just curious. You usually don't have to run things as Administrator in XP.


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> I was just curious. You usually don't have to run things as Administrator in XP.


 Its indeed weird. I never got a problem like this before. And I never thought this would be the solution as I am the admin


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You must be confusing the Run As Admin command for Vista and the Admin Accounts for XP. They are different things and different functions.


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

Probably, since I never had Vista. XP seems to work better anyway, waiting for windows 7's pricetag to go down.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

That's probably the best option at the moment. I'm glad you got the problem solved. Enjoy the game.


----------



## Rapine (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, I put Fable aside for a while, and when I got back to play it again, guess what? 

It wont run! This time it's nothing like the topic I posted before. I get this popup when I run the program as admin: 

"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Fable - The Lost Chapters\Fable.exe"
The service cannot be started, either because its disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it."

I've checked services in msconfig, and in the services utility in the control panel. Haven't seen anything that could be the problem. ...help:<


----------

